# 6" or 9" Starrett dividers



## gatortrial (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd like to get a pair of dividers. The difference in price between the 6" and 9" is only 10 bucks. I'm thinking i'll get the bigger, just because it's bigger. But then figured i'd post here and see what any of you folks think before pushing the buy button. 

So, would you go for the 6" or 9" and why?

Thanks!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bigger isn't always better. 

It all depends on your use(s) for them. If you are only going to lay out dovetails with them, then even the six inch divider is large. If you think you will legitimately need the extra three inches , then get the larger ones. If not, get the smaller ones - they will be much easier to handle.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

While they can both be set to small dimensions, the day will come when you just have to have that extra reach.
My only experiences are in wood carving, needing a bigger thickness measuring tool to reach into the middle of a carved bowl or the bottom of a little spoon and needing a compass that can hold and draw a 36" radius. 99% of the time, I can get away with smaller tools. The need arises.


----------



## gatortrial (Dec 25, 2013)

I figured the bigger isn't always better thing would apply here...yet that little bit of extra reach? 

I'll mull it over some more.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Most of the time, the smaller tools are entirely adequate for me to lay out a carving design on the wood or measure left/right symmetry. Most of the time.
Perhaps it is wise to go that way and deal with the oversize puzzles when they arise.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

*I'm with trc65 on this one* ...

I'm guessing that you can, with some certainty, define the scale of the things you'll be building.

If you're going to build large scale furniture or do some timber framing, get the 9 inchers.

If you're really looking to layout dovetails, get the 6" model.
They are _much less unwieldy_ when you're walking them across your workpiece to lay out pins or tails.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Just to throw one more option out there, for most work you can get by with 4" dividers.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just in case you want to save some money, Lee Valley has some nice dividers at much less than Starrett. They've got four, eight or twelve inch dividers. I've got a pair of the 4" I use for dovetails mostly and I'm very happy with them.


----------

